# Captain Black Gold



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

Really nice smoke. Smooth with a cream soda smell in the pouch. Smoked it all the way down and loved it. Small spicy hits on the retrohale.

Really nice considering it was free from Lane Limited!

Really nice smoke.


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

I was surprised with Capt Black - Gold, too. I haven't regularly smoked aromatics in quite a while, but I truly enjoyed this tobacco.


----------



## pipe30 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sounds like a good smoke to me.


----------



## DirtyChicken85 (Feb 21, 2013)

How does it compare to the regular Captain Black?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I ordered the Captain Black sampler the other day. I've smoked the white pouch in the past, but never the other colors of their baccy rainbow. You had me at "Smooth with a cream soda smell in the pouch" :dance:


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

Captain Black Gold was my first pipe tobacco and I wasn't much of a fan of it at the time. Although I think I might be able to enjoy it more if I gave it another chance.


----------

